# Easton Circuits



## hillbasher (Jan 28, 2006)

Just looking for other riders opinion on these (Easton Circuits) wheels? Thanks for any input.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

hillbasher said:


> Just looking for other riders opinion on these (Easton Circuits) wheels? Thanks for any input.


I have seen two riders pull spokes/nipples through the rim seat within one week of eachother. And I'm intimately familiar with the crappy bearings on the rear of one of those rider's wheelsets, too.

Other than that, they look flash.


----------



## mattv2099 (Aug 27, 2004)

I have 2 sets of easton circuits. I love them. They are great training wheels that rarely go out of true. I even raced one set in 11 cyclocross races and it never went out of true.

I just put a lot of rainy miles on one set and the freehub and front bearings are toast. This is after 1 year of a lot of use including lots of long rainy rides.

Great training wheelset or even a great budget racing weelset.


----------

